# Updating the classifieds



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You may have noticed today that there are a few new headings in the Classified, for sale section. Hopefully this will make it easier for people to find what they are looking for. 

In fairness to the active members of this forum, we are making some changes as to who will be able to use the Classifieds. From now on, only actively participating members will be allowed to post an ad to the classifieds. We feel the members who are here on a regular basis deserve the privileged of advertising. Those who do not wish to be active members may purchase banner space if they want to advertise. This includes breeders as well as bedding and cage supplies. 

The exception to this will be those who are rehoming their hedgehog, or someone whose new hedgehog surprised them with a litter. 

The classified section will be purged every few months if the threads are not kept active. This will only affect inactive threads and will hopefully keep the classifieds current. 

I have been moving threads over but if you are a participating member and I haven't yet moved your ad, pm with with the link and I'll move it.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

What is considered " an active member?" 
Thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

kittyeats said:


> What is considered " an active member?"
> Thanks.


Someone who is on here numerous times per week and posting, replying and helping others.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok, thank you!!!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

May I ask what the Trade section is for?
Do people trade hegies or is it more supplies? :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

JackieMackk said:


> May I ask what the Trade section is for?
> Do people trade hegies or is it more supplies? :?


Sorry Jackie, I missed this. The Trade section is for trading anything. Some people might trade hedgies, especially a breeder wanting to add a new line and is wanting to trade with another.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've done more cleaning up of the classifieds today. Up until today, I had not removed any ads in order to give people a chance to start participating if they wanted to keep their ad.

I am in the process of going through all the remaining ads in the old section. All ads from users who have made at least 1 post anywhere other than the classifieds in the past 4 months, has been moved to the new section. 

From now on, only participating members will be permitted to post sale ads. This does not apply to those rehoming their hedgehog, selling their hedgehogs supplies, or people with an unexpected litter of babies. 

Participating means making a few posts, a few times per week. 

Hopefully this will keep the classifieds more organized and fair for those who are active in the HHC community.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It's so much easier to find things now, love it!  Thanks Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> It's so much easier to find things now, love it!  Thanks Nancy


----------

